# رساله للخدام



## ميرنا (6 فبراير 2006)

لا تفرط في الدعوة

أعظم ما يميز حياة الخادم الحقيقي هي دعوة الله لحياته. فالدعوة ليست تكليف من بشر بل تكليف مباشر من الرب للمؤمن لتحقيق مشيئته وامتداد ملكوته على الأرض. فطوبى للمؤمن الذي يقبل دعوة الله له ويحيا متمماً إرادته. وطوبى للمؤمن الذي يضع تلك الدعوة في أولويات حياته وذلك لأنها لا تقدر بثمن. 

نعم لقد كان الرسول بولس يعرف تلك الحقيقة أشد المعرفة. وكيف لا يعرفها وهو الذي سمع نداء الرب له قائلاً ".. اذهب فإني سأرسلك إلى الأمم بعيداً" أع 21:22؟!. وكيف لا يحب تلك الدعوة السماوية التي أعطى لها كل كيانه مضحياً بكل ما يملك؟!. 

وها هوـ وعند اقتراب نهاية أيامه على الأرض- يرسل رسالتين في غاية الأهمية لتيموثاوس ابنه الصريح في الإيمان، مشجعاً إياه على الانشغال بالدعوة والحفاظ عليها مهما كلفه الأمر.. ومهما لقىّ من احتقارالآخرين.. ومهما ظهرت بدع مختلفة مضللة للإيمان. كان يعلم أن تيموثاوس بحاجة إلى تشجيع خاص لأنه بمثابة مفتاح لشعب بأكمله.. كان يدرك أنه لو توهج ذاك الابن بالنار، سيلهب كثيرين معه.

وفي هذا المقال، سأقتبس لك مقتطفات من رسالتي تيموثاوس الأولى والثانية.. لمحات تضيء أمامك لتبصر معنى الدعوة بوضوح فيتحرك كيانك لها. إني لا أتحدث فقط عن بولس وتيموثاوس بل أخبرك عن دعوة الله لك ومسئوليتك تجاهها لتحيا حياة مختلفة.

I. مسئوليتك تجاه الدعوة
1- حارب المحاربة الحسنة:
"هذه الوصية أيها الابن تيموثاوس أستودعك إياها حسب النبوات التي سبقت عليك لكي تحارب فيها المحاربة الحسنة ولك إيمان وضمير صالح.." 1تي1: 18- 19.. " لاتهمل الموهبة التي فيك المعطاة لك بالنبوة مع وضع أيدي المشيخة" 1تي14:4 .

أرسل الرسول بولس هذه الكلمات إلى تيموثاوس مذكراً إياه بالرسائل الخاصة والكلمات النبوية والأيادي التي وُضعت عليه وسط أجواء روحية حارة من قادة الكنيسة والشيوخ الذي كان هو نفسه واحداً منهم. لم يذكر الكتاب تفاصيل ما قيل له من نبوات، ولكن من المؤكد أنها كانت كلمات تحمل حياة للانطلاق في خدمة مجيدة.. كلمات لاتتناسب بالمنطق مع حجم اتساع إناء تيموثاوس الحالي الذي كان صغيراً آنذاك.

ورغم تعارض الكلمات النبوية ظاهرياً مع العيان الذي كان يحيا فيه تيموثاوس، إلا أن الرسول بولس كان يرى في هذا الشاب أحلام الله تجاهه، وكان يرى بعين الإيمان إناء مستخدم في دعوة مثمرة. لذلك أرسل هذه الكلمات له ليحثه على مواصلة الدعوة وأخذها مأخذ الجدية، وادراك المسئولية الإلهية التي وُضعت على كاهله. 

أرسل إليه "هذه الوصية". وكلمة"وصية" باللغة اليونانية كما وردت في هذه الآيات لاتعني نصيحة أو حث بل تعني"أمر إجباري" أي أمر من قائد لابد من تنفيذه. كان الرسول بولس يدرك أهمية عدم إعطاء أي مجال للتهاون مع الدعوة، لذا كان يحثه من كل قلبه أن يحارب عنها المحاربة الحسنة، وأن يكون حريصاً ألا يخرج خارج خطة الله له. 

ولكن ما معنى المحاربة الحسنة، وما أبعادها ؟!. ربما تكون قد أخذت وعوداً من الرب في خلوتك الشخصية.. في عظة.. من خلال رسائل.. نبوات.. أحلام، وفرحت بما سمعته. ربما وضع قادة أياديهم عليك وهم يتنبأون وقد تلامست مع قوة الله الحقيقية.. ولكن تُرى هل هذا يكفي؟!. لو كان الأمر هكذا لما بعث الرسول بولس بهذه الكلمات لحثه على المحاربة لأجل دعوته.

أقول لك أنت مسئول عن تحقيق وعود الله وكلماته لحياتك.. أنت مسئول عن تحقيق أحلام الله لمستقبلك.. تحتاج أن تكون منتبهاً لكل ما يرسله الله لك من كلمات.. حارب لأجل دعوتك الخاصة.. حارب لأجل خدمتك.. حارب لأجل أن تُحفظ دائماً في حرارة الروح..

وفي الآيات السابقة، نرى مفتاحان هامان للحفاظ على الدعوة وهما:
الإيمان: وهو أن تصدق الكلمات التي قيلت إليك بالروح وتجعلها تخترق أعماقك، وتراها بالإيمان في روحك حتى وإن كنت لاتراها الآن في واقعك. 

الضمير الصالح: أي تملأ قلبك من مخافة الله في كل أمور حياتك، وأن تسلك باستقامة القلب كما يحق للدعوة التي دُعيت إليها. لذلك كتب إليه أيضاً قائلآً "لا يستهن أحد بحداثتك بل كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف في المحبة في الروح في الإيمان في الطهارة" 1تي 12:4 أي انتبه لحياتك الشخصية، وسرْ في مخافة الله، وكن حريصاً على حفظ حياتك في نقاوة وطهارة. والأكثر من ذلك كان يحثه أن لايرتبك بكلمات الناس السلبية أو يتأثر بها، كل ما عليه أن يفعله هو أن يسير بأمانة مع الله ويكون قدوة للآخرين، لأن يوماً بعد يوم ستُفرض مسحته على الآخرين ويعلم مَن حوله أنه مدعو دعوة حقيقية من الرب.


وماذا عنك أنت؟ هل تتأثر بسهولة بآراء مَنْ حولك؟ هل يعتريك الشك في إمكانياتك وطاقاتك؟ هل تصدق كلمات الناس أكثر من كلمات الله لك؟ إن كنت هكذا، أدعوك أن تفعل شيء واحد وهو أن تسلك بإيمان في مخافة الله، وأؤكد لك أنك سترى الله يسير أمامك محققاً وعوده لك. 

2- اهتم بالدعوة : (اهتم بهذا.. كن فيه) 
هذا ما كتبه الرسول بولس لتيموثاوس قائلاً "لاتهمل الموهبة التي فيك.. اهتم بهذا. كن فيه لكي يكون تقدمك ظاهراً في كل شيء" 1تي14:4- 15. وهكذا يُصر الرسول بولس على فكرة الاهتمام بالدعوة وعدم اهمالها لأنه هو ذاته كان يحيا لأجل تلك الدعوة في حياته الخاصة. لذا نراه دائماً يقول كلمات مثل هذه "لأنه خير لي أن أموت من أن يعطل أحد فخري.. إذ الضرورة موضوعة عليَّ.. استؤمنت على وكالة.. هذا أنا أفعله لأجل الإنجيل.."1كو 15:9- 23.

وفي سياق حديثي عن الدعوة، أريد أن أوضح لك أنني لاأقصد أبداً فئة معينة من الخدام وهم الخدام المتفرغين، ولكني أعني كل مؤمن حقيقي له علاقة مع الرب يسوع سواء كان الدور الذي يقوم به كبيراً أم صغيراً. فدعوة الله تستحق أن تأخذ من كل واحدٍ منا قلبه.. وكيانه..وفكره.. وعقله.. ومجهوده.. وطاقته..

لماذا؟ تقول الآية ".. لكي يكون تقدمك ظاهراً في كل شيء". وكلمة "تقدمك" في الأصل اليوناني هي اصطلاح عسكري يعني القائد الذي يكون في الصفوف الأولى ويسير في الأمام وهو يقود الشعب خلفه. وبينما هو يسير في المقدمة، يزيل الإعاقات والحجارة من الطريق حتى يقوى باقي الشعب على مواصلة الطريق. يالها من كلمة رائعة تكشف لنا أبعاد كلمة الله!. أصلي أن تشعر بقيمة تلك الكلمة وأن تفكر في دعوة الله لك. أنت لست مسئولاً عن حياتك فقط، بل وضع الله عليك مسئولية جذب نفوس كثيرة ورائك.

رجاء اهتم بدعوتك.. وتقدم إلى الأمام لكي تقود آخرين خلفك. أنت الذي تقود الآخرين دون أن تكون منقاداً منهم. أنت الذي تمتلك الرؤية فتساعد آخرين على الرؤية مثلك. أنت الذي تسير في المقدمة لتجذب كل مُري النفس إلى الرب يسوع. 

3- اضرم موهبة الله:
لم يكتف الرسول بولس بحث تيموثاوس للاهتمام بالدعوة فحسب، بل أكثر من ذلك، كتب له في رسالته الثانية قائلاً " فلهذا السبب أذكرك (أنبهك) أن تضرم موهبة الله التي فيك" 2تي6:1.

ففي رسالته الأولى، نراه وهو يشجع تيموثاوس أن لايهمل الدعوة، أما هنا فنراه يحثة على ما هو أبعد من ذلك؛ وهو أن يضرم موهبة الله التي فيه. هل تعلم لماذا؟ فبالرجوع للخلفية التاريخية لهذه الرسالة، سنجد أن الكنيسة كانت في حالة ضعف وفتور وبدأت الناس تجدف ضد الحق، بالإضافة إلى أن الرسول بولس كان في أواخر خدمته منتظراً محاكمته الأخيرة وهو يعلم أن وقت انحلاله قد حضر. ووسط كل هذا، ووسط التشويش الذي بدأ يسود داخل الكنيسة، أوشك تيموثاوس أن يتأثر بالجو العام وكادت تسيطر عليه حالة من الفتور، الأمر الذي جعل الرسول بولس يرسل له للتو كلمات حاسمة مذكِّراً ومنبهاً إياه أن لا يهمل الدعوة بل ويضرم مسحة وموهبة الله التي فيه (أي يضرم ويشعل النار لتلتهب من جديد)، لأنه كان يعلم تماماً أن موهبة الله التي فيه هي التي ستضمن استمرار خدمته فيما بعد. وبالعكس تماماً، ففقدان دعوته سيجعله يخسر كل شيء ماعدا أبديته. 

هل تعلم أنه إن أهملت دعوتك وإن لم تضرم مسحتك، ستؤخذان منك؟ وهل تعلم أنه إن لم تتاجر بوكالتك، ستفقد منك؟ "لأن كل مَنْ له يُعطى فيزداد ومَنْ ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه" تي29:25. ولهذا كان الرسول بولس حريصاً في رسالتيه لتلميذه تيموثاوس أن يقدم بعض الأمثلة السلبية لأناس فقدوا دعوة الله لحياتهم وذلك لتحذيره، وأمثلة أخرى إيجابية عن أناس تمسكوا بالدعوة بكل ما لديهم وذلك لتشجيعه وحثه على المثابرة. وإليك بعض تلك الأمثلة:

Ii. أمثلة لأناس فقدوا الدعوة:
فيجلس و هرموجانس: يقول عنهما الكتاب"أنت تعلم هذا أن جميع الذين في آسيا ارتدوا عني الذين منهم فيجلس وهرموجانس" 2تي15:1. لاحظ معي وأنت تقرأ هذه الآية كلمة عجيبة وهي "ارتدوا عني". لم يقل الرسول "ارتدوا عن الله" بل ارتدوا عنه هو. هل تدرك خطورة هذا المعنى؟. نعم لم يرتدا عن الله.. لم يجدفا عليه.. لم يفقدا حياتهما الروحية.. ولكن.. ارتدا عن الرسول بولس. ألا يعني ذلك شيئاً لك؟ نعم لقد إرتدا عن الدعوة؛ ربما كانت دعوتهما في أدوار صغيرة لمساعدة الرسول بولس وتخلا عن أدوارهما لأسباب لم يذكرها الكتاب.. ربما لم يقوما بالمسئولية الموضوعة عليهما.. ريما لم يكترثا بالتكليف الإلهي على حياتهما. ربما.. وربما.. وربما.. ولكن النتيجة هي الخسارة وفقدان دعوة الله. 

ديماس: يقول عنه الكتاب "لأن ديماس قد تركني إذ أحبّ العالم الحاضر وذهب إلى.." 2تي10:4. أعظم خسارة هو أن يفقد الخادم دعوته ليحيا لأجل أموره الخاصة. نعم كان ديماس خادماً يحب الرب ويحب دعوته.. كان مع الرسول بولس ملتصقاً به حتى محاكمته الأولى.. كان وسط أجواء روحية حارة.. عاش وسمع كثيراً عن الحياة الملتهبة.. كان شاهد عيان لحياة بولس الملتهبة.. ورغم ذلك أحب العالم الحاضر!، أحب العالم أكثر من محبته للرب!. لذا رجاء احترس من حب العالم وكل ما يُفتر ويطفيء حياتك الروحية. 

Iii. أمثلة لأناس استمروا في الدعوة
أنيسيفورُس: يقول الرسول بولس عنه " ليعط الرب رحمة لبيت أنيسيفورُس لأنه مراراً كثيرة أراحني ولم يخجل بسلسلتي بل لما كان في رومية طلبني بأوفر اجتهاد فوجدني(اكتشفني). ليعطه الرب أن يجد رحمة من الرب في ذلك اليوم.. " 2تي16:1 – 18. إنها قصة بذل لأسرة بأكملها ضحت لأجل أن تخاطر بأنيسيفورُس – الزوج والأب ومصدر الأمان ــ ليذهب في مغامرة حب من أفسس إلى رومية فقط ليبحث باجتهاد في دهاليز السجون تحت الأرض عن الرسول بولس حتى يريحه ويبعث له الانتعاش في نفسه. يالها من مغامرة! تُرى لماذا كل هذا؟ لماذا السفر الطويل؟ لماذا المخاطرة وهو يعلم أن بولس كان سجيناً وكل مَن يسأل عنه كان يوضع تحت المسائلة؟ لماذا يلوث اسمه وهو في غنى عن ذلك؟ لماذا يترك أحباءه وأقرباءه وهو يعلم أنه قد لا يراهم ثانية؟!.. هناك أسئلة كثيرة تطرح نفسها في تلك القصة، وكان الرسول بولس يقدر مافعله أنيسيفورُس حق التقدير، فوجَّه نظر تلميذه تيموثاوس إلى المكافآت الأبدية التي في السماء قائلاً عن أنيسيفورُس "ليعطه الرب أن يجد رحمة من الرب في ذلك اليوم (في يوم يسوع المسيح حين نقف أمام عرش النعمة في السماء). نعم بالفعل الله لا ينسى تعب المحبة، وكل تعبنا الذي نبذله لأجل الرب لايضع هباءً. فإن كان الناس لايقدرون تعبنا، فالله لا ولن ينسى أبداً.هللويا. 

مرقس: ".. خذ مرقس واحضره معك لأنه نافع لي للخدمة" 2تي11:4. هذا مرقس الذي كان غير نافع عندما أراد أن يحيا لحياته وذاته، وها الآن نراه نافعاً يريده الرسول بولس معه ليأتي لمعونته. أريد أن أقول لك أنك ربما تكون غير نافع خارج الدعوة، ولكنك مؤكد ستكون نافع وأنت تفعل مشيئة الله وتحقق إرادته في حياتك. 

نعم هناك أناس بدأوا مع الرب بدايات حارة وكانوا في المشيئة ولكنهم تركوا دعوتهم.. وهناك أناس كانت بداياتهم ضعيفة غير نافعين وأصَّروا أن يعيشوا بأمانة للدعوة المجيدة. تُرى من أي نوع أنت؟!. 

هيا تمسك بما وضعه الله على حياتك.. حارب لأجل دعوتك.. ودع تلك الدعوة هي  أغلى ماتعيش لأجله.. وأؤكد لك أنك سترى مفاجآت الله العجيبة. هل أنت مستعد؟!.


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (6 فبراير 2006)

موضوع غاية فى الجمال 
ميرسى ميرنا


----------

